# Requirments for moving to Italy



## jonholmes92 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi there,

Myself (British) and my wife (American) currently live in Jersey (Channel Islands) which is not part of the European Union. We're very much interested in what is required to move to Italy when you live outside the EU.

We both have ties to the EU (My mother is from Scotland) and my wife's grandfather was born in Italy (however this route might be harder/almost impossible to obtain the Birth Certificate).

My wife is TESOL certified and her dream is to teach English as a 2nd language, I'm unsure if a work visa is a route at all?

Any advice on our situation or who to contact would be very much appreciated!

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Check your U.K. passport if you would. Does it contain this endorsement: "Holder is not entitled to benefit from European Community Provisions relating to employment or establishment"?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

jonholmes92 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Myself (British) and my wife (American) currently live in Jersey (Channel Islands) which is not part of the European Union. We're very much interested in what is required to move to Italy when you live outside the EU.
> 
> ...


let us know how you get on . works not so good here , but i have two english freinds who are verry busy teaching english and there is a demand for teachers , but bear in mind the wages are not so good


----------



## jonholmes92 (Jun 18, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> Check your U.K. passport if you would. Does it contain this endorsement: "Holder is not entitled to benefit from European Community Provisions relating to employment or establishment"?


Nope, I don't see that sentence anywhere in my passport, so I guess I'm already recognised as a British Citizen and do not have islander status. 

Thank you very much! And I'm guessing that my wife (although being American) is allowed to come with me?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## jonholmes92 (Jun 18, 2014)

pudd 2 said:


> jonholmes92 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


Will do! We went recently and saw an advert for 8 Euro/hr, so although not that great it isn't horrible either and we saw higher rates elsewhere.

I'd probably be looking for IT work so we'll definitely be working on our Italian fluency haha.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

jonholmes92 said:


> Nope, I don't see that sentence anywhere in my passport, so I guess I'm already recognised as a British Citizen and do not have islander status.


You have Jersey status (I assume, since you live there), but you _also_ have EU status if you don't have that endorsement in your U.K. passport. The best of both worlds, really.



> And I'm guessing that my wife (although being American) is allowed to come with me?


Even those awful Americans are permitted to accompany their legal EU spouses to settle in the EU.  (In Italy's case it has to be an _opposite sex_ legal spouse. For now -- that'll change, I'm sure.)

U.S. citizens already enjoy Schengen visa waiver privileges (unless individually revoked), so presumably your wife can already visit Italy without a visa. If that's true, then she can also travel to Italy to accompany you and live with you if you're exercising your EU treaty rights. For you that means not being destitute, basically. Employment in Italy or financial self-sufficiency (e.g. a pension) work, as examples. For both of you (you first) that also means registering as residents in the Italian commune where you live. There are some other threads that detail how to do that in these circumstances that I'd recommend reviewing. In particular, she will need an official copy of her marriage certificate, so don't leave that behind.

Anyway, to net it out, it's rather easy, and you can both get on the next plane if you wish, literally.

Enjoy your new adventure.


----------



## jonholmes92 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yup! I'm a Jersey boy but wow that is ridiculously simple. After the UK visa process we went through this seems like a piece of cake haha. 

Thank you very much and yes I'll hunt down those threads!


----------

